# How fast does Tesla ship it’s online orders?



## Steve S.

hi, can anyone answer my question on how fast tesla ships it’s online orders? We recently ordered a wall connector with 24’ cable in anticipation of taking delivery on the model 3. It seems that tesla is really taking its time on shipping out this order. Anyone has similar experience or other? Thanks!


----------



## BobLoblaw

I was told by the Tesla recommended electrician that's installing our HPWC that in Canada it's about 2-3 weeks for delivery. It's been a week since I ordered ours, no email etc...so I'll be calling Tesla to see what they have to say. Sounds pretty standard which is why we got the jump on it and ordered so soon.


----------



## oey192

I ordered an HPWC with 24’ cable on Feb 8 and quickly received an email thanking me for my order. The email said I would get another email when the product shipped

I waited a week. No second email. I called Tesla. They were unable to help me with my order and recommended I email onlineorders @ which I did. No response from that to this day

On February 19th I arrived home to a surprise package (the HPWC). I had never been notified that it was shipped or been given a tracking number or any communication of any kind. I now have my HPWC ready to be installed in a few weeks when I get solar but Tesla’s communication regarding the order was the absolute worst I have ever experienced. They don’t even list if their products are in or out of stock on their website!

Hopefully you will get your HPWC within 7-10 business days of ordering it (that’s what someone at the Bellevue WA store told me) but you probably won’t know when you’re going to get it until it arrives


----------



## BobLoblaw

Thanks for that! My experience calling today was exactly the same, sent online orders an email. Hopefully this means I’ll have a surprise on my doorstep soon too


----------



## Steve S.

Thanks!!


----------



## Steve S.

oey192 said:


> I ordered an HPWC with 24' cable on Feb 8 and quickly received an email thanking me for my order. The email said I would get another email when the product shipped
> 
> I waited a week. No second email. I called Tesla. They were unable to help me with my order and recommended I email onlineorders @ which I did. No response from that to this day
> 
> On February 19th I arrived home to a surprise package (the HPWC). I had never been notified that it was shipped or been given a tracking number or any communication of any kind. I now have my HPWC ready to be installed in a few weeks when I get solar but Tesla's communication regarding the order was the absolute worst I have ever experienced. They don't even list if their products are in or out of stock on their website!
> 
> Hopefully you will get your HPWC within 7-10 business days of ordering it (that's what someone at the Bellevue WA store told me) but you probably won't know when you're going to get it until it arrives


I received my wall connector on March 5 (ordered on Feb 23). So it took just over a week to arrive on the doorstep. No shipping notification email from Tesla. It just showed up. :tearsofjoy:


----------

